# Dairy and Wheat Products



## LADYBSI

Hello to everyone. I have had IBS for quite sometime. I like to have a cup of decaff tea once or twice a day, would goats milk still cause the same pains and discomfort that cows milk cause. I don't like the taste soya has in tea.Has anyone tried a nice tasty bread, that is easy to digestThank you


----------



## Kathleen M.

Goats milk has almost, but not quite as much lactose as cows milk, and a spoonful or two of either shouldn't have enough lactose to cause problems.I you are allergic to the protiens in cows milk (which is any dose of milk) sometimes people can drink goats milk.Have you tried Rice Milk? That may be better in your tea.There are gluten free breads on the market, but I don't know how tasty any of them are (the local Whole foods has a bunch that are popular, but the baker for the store has Celiac so has incentive to figure out how to make them). I would check the healthfood stores as they are the best sources for most of the gluten free products (and usually have a few types of bread in the freezer case if not fresh)If it is the starch in the wheat that bothers you other grains may be a problem as well.K.


----------



## Guest

"Food for Life" (www.foodforlife.com) makes a pretty good-tasting rice-almond bread with a good texture. If you have a couple of hours once a week, try baking your own gluten-free bread. Bob's Red Mill makes an excellent GF mix; it's even better if you add something to flavor it, such as caraway seeds, nuts, dried fruit, or whatever you prefer. There are also recipes for gluten-free foods in cookbooks by Bette Hagman, such as "The Gluten-Free Gourmet Bakes Bread." You can easily substitute either soymilk or lactose-free cow's milk if you don't tolerate lactose. Good luck!


----------



## 19739

> quote:Originally posted by LADYBSI:Hello to everyone.
> I have had IBS for quite sometime. I like to have a cup of decaff tea once or twice a day, would goats milk still cause the same pains and discomfort that cows milk cause. I don't like the taste soya has in tea.
> Has anyone tried a nice tasty bread, that is easy to digest
> Thank you


Hi LadyBSINot sure if you still have these questions and concerns. I have totally given up on wheat and dairy (from cow). And just like you, even ((although much less) I would still have problems with goat, cheep cheese, milk etc. I have found that when I take lactase (for lactose intollerant) with any servings I have no problems. As far as wheat alternatives... i buy rice bread and corn bread but the best altenative has been Spelt! Since I am from Europe (now in US) I was familiar with this grain, so I bought a breadmachine and spelt flower (recipe for spelt bread is even on the bag) and now I bake a bread (takes 4 minutes to prepare, then 4hours in breadmachine) every 3 days and my son and I enjoy wonderfully fresh bread in the morning that does not bother us at all! (My son already has IBS as well, although not as severe). I lately find a lot more spelt alternatives...spelt (or rice) pasta, crackers etc. We use spelt flower to bake pancakes and other baked items. I love it! I even have a spelt cookbook. Let me know if you woudl like more details, recipe's!!


----------



## 17176

Hello ladybsi and eleanor welcome


----------

